# Ich habe ein Problem



## Delicat (5. August 2014)

Halli Hallo                                                          

Ich bin angemeldet als Delicat. Wie in meiner Vorstellung geschrieben bin ich Florida-Fan (Cape Coral). Nun hatten wir uns dieses Jahr ein Haus am Spreader Waterway gemietet. War alles super und ich dachte gehste mal angeln wie sonst auch. In den letzten Jahren haben wir alles mögliche gefangen ( Snapper , Grouper etc.) , nur dieses Jahr war alles anders. Ich konnte machen was ich wollte : Flach , Tief , Grundangeln oder mit Fingermullets , Tintenfisch , Oktopussy , Shrimps es gab nur einen Fisch den ich fing: 
Catfisch#q#q#q      Wer kann mir  aus   meiner Depression helfen???????????????                            Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe


----------



## Wollebre (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ich habe ein Problem*

einen solch schwierigen Fall muss man sehr ernst nehmen. Kann ja das Angelvergnügen fürs Leben versauen. Da ist fachliche Kompetenz angesagt. Schlage vor es mal hier zu versuchen:

 Telefonseelsorge, deutschlandweit täglich 24 Stunden kostenfrei und anonym erreichbar unter 0800 – 111 0 111 oder 0800 – 111 0 222

 Wenn dort nicht geholfen werden kann sofort wieder zurück und weiter fischen.


----------



## Bodu Beru (5. August 2014)

*AW: Ich habe ein Problem*

Wolfgang das ist aber gemein:vik:


----------



## LightTackle (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ich habe ein Problem*

Moin 
Ich denke mal das das ein lokal begrenztes Problem ist... Zumindest habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht als ich das letzte mal da war. Also einfach n bisschen die angelplätze wechseln und dann sollte auch wieder mal was anderes am Band hängen.
In diesem Sinne Petri!


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ich habe ein Problem*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ich würd ein tagebuch hier im forum anfertigen und da und auch sonst überall rumheulen, dass ich nichts fange.
> gut gemeinte ratschläge würde ich besserwisserisch abtun und auf meine zwanzig jahre angelkarriere verweisen. zu guter letzt fehlt noch ein schneidiger märtyrer name und schon kann es losgehen! kanadische popsänger mit bekleidung scheint ne gute inspiration hierfür zu sein!




Dazu würde ich noch iwelche nerdigen Plünnen am Wasser tragen um vermeintlich extravaganten Humor zu suggerieren. Allerdings mußt du, sobald du wegen deiner Erfolglosigkeit angespitzt wirst, sofort klarstellen, daß du in Wirklichkeit 'nen Stock im Arsch hast und der ganze Zauber nur Koketterie ist...


----------



## Franky (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ich habe ein Problem*

Ich empfehle dagegen die Radikalkur:
https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ol...2!3m1!1s0x88db48f11b2a2d41:0x901782eb7e1f1304
Direkt bei Dir ums Eck - Mucke, Bier und geiles Seafood!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roy Digerhund (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ich habe ein Problem*



nordbeck schrieb:


> ich würd ein tagebuch hier im forum anfertigen und da und auch sonst überall rumheulen, dass ich nichts fange.
> gut gemeinte ratschläge würde ich besserwisserisch abtun und auf meine zwanzig jahre angelkarriere verweisen. zu guter letzt fehlt noch ein schneidiger märtyrer name und schon kann es losgehen! kanadische popsänger mit bekleidung scheint ne gute inspiration hierfür zu sein!


|muahah:#g


----------



## dib (6. August 2014)

*AW: Ich habe ein Problem*

ich würde erstmal versuchen rauszufinden wie die einheimischen dort ihre fische fangen und das detailgetreu nachmachen . die haben auf jeden fall mehr erfahrung in ihrem gebiet als irgend welche turisten ...


lg
--------
thomas


----------

